# Parents have ringworm - should I visit



## Mobella (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi there

I'm TTC again after 2 m/cs. 
My parents have just let me know that they both have ringworm, which they are now treating. 
Is it ok for me to visit their house and have contact with them, or should I wait until it is gone?

After 2 m/cs I don't want another one if it could be avoided, even if it means avoiding my folks for a bit!

Thanks
Mo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mobella,

Sorry to hear about your past m/cs  

It's fine to visit your folks if you want to, just make sure you follow good hygeine procedures and wash hands before eating and after visiting toilet. Your parents should be free of infection if they have treated it already too.

Best wishes for ttc  
Maz x


----------



## Mobella (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Mazv

thanks for your good wishes and your advice

Mo


----------

